# NUevas fotiñas!!!! Panoramicas al atardecer !!!! XD Lima obvio :)



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Lamentablemente la ventana estaba un pokito sucia pero varias tan muy buenas :banana: Ojala les guste


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

El edificio siglo XXI y el del actual Banco de Comercio son del mismo tamaño?


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

oooh!!! que bonitoooo!!! me encanta el atardecer!!!

:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

CessTenn said:


> El edificio siglo XXI y el del actual Banco de Comercio son del mismo tamaño?


jejej nop mira bien


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Muy buenas tus fotos brother, en especial la ultima esta bravaxa.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Excelentes fotos Trick.
Me parece o ya se ven avances del Sodimac al lado del terminal de Ormeño ¿?


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

enserio que en esta epoca todas las fotos salen mejores con el sol brillante que cubre Lima.....

me gusto esta foto


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Excelente!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

EDITED (repetido)


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy buenas tomas Trick, el cielo con ese sunset las hace muy especiales.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy cheveres las fotos !

El Interbank se luce a toda hora y mas aun desde el ocaso hasta el amanecer !


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Estan chevres las fotos !!!! Good job trick !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lo máximo la ùltima foto Luchin... Lima es bello de día pero tiene magia en la noche


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

me encantaron tus fotos, te estas volviendo todo un experto.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

las fotos del atardecer están increíbles, te pasaste Luis, has estado aportando mucho al foro


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow que distinto se ve todo... Trick tus fotos están sensacionales!!!

Esta tiene un aire especial... casi mágico:


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Muy buenas las fotos Trick, t pasaste


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Manya esta foto:










El trio de la izquierda: Chocavento, Banco de Comercio, y el siguiente es el Edif. siglo XXI, no?? O me equivoco? Si me estoy equivocando por favor corrijanme, yo no conozco muy bien esta zona... Y aparentemente estos 2 ultimos tienen el mismo tamaño o casi.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Las fotos están de bacanes, dime Trick te trepaste al poste para sacar las primeras fotos? :lol:


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Lindas las fotos! El interbank se hace presente en muchas fotos y es bonito apreciarlo durante el atardecer y en la noche.


----------

